# My BSB VSII



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Love it mate, really needs those wheels bronze colour, then it would look awesome! Sooooo much nicer than a 35,


----------



## Rodders (Oct 30, 2006)

My dream car right there. Perfect just as it is :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My pee wee is weeping milky tears.


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

+1 truly stunning.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice. I likeeeee!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Nick but let's face it.... It's nothing compared to your 911...

Watched a Marcus Walker YouTube last night and some 911s will always have a place. Yours is my fav modified 997.


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

wow absolutely perfect.

Just out of interest, have you collected this yet from torque?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> Thanks Nick but let's face it.... It's nothing compared to your 911...
> 
> Watched a Marcus Walker YouTube last night and some 911s will always have a place. Yours is my fav modified 997.


Thanks bro. In my eyes you have the best Japanese car ever made and in the best colour. 

I intend to get one to compliment my turbo. Then IMO I will have the best of both.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hero. Nothing short of xx


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

GTRSTILL said:


>


There I am, in all my Glory..


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

You and Nick are too kind. You run the cleanest R34 I have seen and Nick has "The Weapon" 911



GTRNICK said:


> Thanks bro. In my eyes you have the best Japanese car ever made and in the best colour.
> 
> I intend to get one to compliment my turbo. Then IMO I will have the best of both.





Kadir said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> Very nice. I likeeeee!


You know Nick in 2009 I pulled out of a deal to buy a 40k miles 3.6 turbo 964. Deep blue colour, with the bad boys split rims and a rhd UK car... 39k he wanted for it and I was nervous about it losing money.

Doh

Literally a 100k car now. #sick


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> You know Nick in 2009 I pulled out of a deal to buy a 40k miles 3.6 turbo 964. Deep blue colour, with the bad boys split rims and a rhd UK car... 39k he wanted for it and I was nervous about it losing money.
> 
> Doh
> 
> Literally a 100k car now. #sick


Ouch. It's starting to happen with my car now. They are slowly climbing.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Alex looks mint! do you know what size the alloys are?

Just purchased some LMs in 18x9.5j ET12 which i believe yours are that size as sits perfect on them!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi mate, I think you are spot on with regards to size. Some 19s on an r34 look great but in the main k think 18s suit the car more.

Tbh I am sick of rubber band tyres an all


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

wow ... just wow.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

From the pictures can anyone tell me if that is an oil-cooler I can see? Is it standard?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Car looks lush! You're very ucky.

Had white wheels on my '32, but got them powder coated silver, as they were such a pain to keep clean!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

When do you collect? Still got ages left for me 

Thought only UK models came with oil coolers there and says nothing in my V-Spec II brochure about an oil cooler. Be good to know if it does.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

markM3 said:


> Car looks lush! You're very ucky.
> 
> Had white wheels on my '32, but got them powder coated silver, as they were such a pain to keep clean!
> 
> ...


this is really interesting as I was thinking of having them painted an anthracite colour.... The silver LM GT4 is a bit "silvery" for my liking... prefer a darker shade if that makes sense.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Jay-pan said:


> When do you collect? Still got ages left for me
> 
> Thought only UK models came with oil coolers there and says nothing in my V-Spec II brochure about an oil cooler. Be good to know if it does.


Can you see what I mean? In the picture of the passengers side, look in the little vent in the bumper. There is something in there... I am thinking its an aftermarket oil cooler.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Yer i know what you mean, guessing its aftermarket unit only UK models seem to have the oil cooler


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

As soon as I receive a brown envelope from the DVLA. Its done.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

looks like an oil cooler to me.
is where id expect one to be located
Are they r35 brembos?

Also his name is Magnus Walker


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What ever

M Walker.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I dont think they are R35 Brembo's per se... I think they are Brembo 6 pot brakes.

so the same but not the same if you know what I mean.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol.
Yeah is what I was wondering, same calipers by the looks of it.
Bet you can't wait to get it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks superb. Love the brakes.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Lovely r34 would love to see it with the wheels in black. Got to get my self a r34 soon 

Dan


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Black... really?? I would love some 18 CE28 in black but the first thing I need to do is get the bloody thing home!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

IRRITATING UPDATE: Still no paperwork back from the DVLA and after putting a chase call in this morning, they are not aware of any paperwork for my car being "in process" and that I should call again "in a couple of weeks".....

This is a proper nightmare. Bl00dy antiquated systems... this should all be done online and electronic. Nope... postal offices, paper forms, process... red tape... people... automate the flipping lot I say.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> IRRITATING UPDATE: Still no paperwork back from the DVLA and after putting a chase call in this morning, they are not aware of any paperwork for my car being "in process" and that I should call again "in a couple of weeks".....
> 
> This is a proper nightmare. Bl00dy antiquated systems... this should all be done online and electronic. Nope... postal offices, paper forms, process... red tape... people... automate the flipping lot I say.




ahhh man this wait must be killing you,


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It isnt the word. 

Every single sunny day... the paperwork doesnt turn up. You can guarantee it will be snowing when I do.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

just hope when they reply they don't decline the paperwork for some BS reason and ask you to submit it again, they have been known to do that!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I bet it will... will have to add that into the delay.

So far its still worth it I think compared to the landed UK cars for sale.

so far....


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Black... really?? I would love some 18 CE28 in black but the first thing I need to do is get the bloody thing home!



Keep the faith..... the car will be with you very soon..... but I agree the sunny weather doesn't help...... We've still 3 weeks at least to wait for our ship to arrive.......

Cool looking car BTW......... white / black / bronze wheels - irrelevant......I would have my car now with 1 off each colour!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

tidy! Any more pics?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Not at the moment and I am in serious danger of p155ing torque-gt off if I dont stop pestering them 

Is this what crack addicts feel like?


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Chill out man... all be sorted, like fine wine, worth the wait.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Seriously good looking...Love the lug nuts as well in Mu green(?)!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I am colour blind and also don't know what you mean 

What are lug nuts? Is is something to do with Viz magazine?


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice 34 looks like mine


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Get your pics up then


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

GTRSTILL said:


> Get your pics up then


You tell him buddy!! :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How can we avoid an "R's meeting - 34's at Brooklands"


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

WHOOP WHOOP 

One very happy chappy on this Friday afternoon....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Robson


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTILL said:


> WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> One very happy chappy on this Friday afternoon....


Just in time for Winter


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> One very happy chappy on this Friday afternoon....


Excellent, all ready to roll?:runaway::runaway:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy days!


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Hate you! Mines still near italy! FML!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

All ready to roll.... 

I wonder what goodies it has


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The boat that dropped my car off is now off the coast of Singapore. It really is mental to think about.


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks again Alex, its been an absolute pleasure dealing with you


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

150 miles in my new R34... So what's it like....

Instantly bonded. I know it sounds g a y but I felt differently straight away about the car. 

Very small compared to the 35 but it a good way. The suspension is very good but it's going to have to go for these roads. It's not the worst I have experienced but certainly stiff. Gearbox is all tight with no noises and with a mildly tough clutch pedal I assume is updated. Looks like it has uprated radiator, g sensor and a hard pipe kit. The exhaust sounds very nice, perfect for me. 

Bad points: it's very pedestrian... Maybe that's me getting used to non fly by wire throttle again and the boost controller being switched off but it's v slow compared to the 35. It's not everything though and I got my fill from straight line performance.

The windows wind up and down very slowly... New motors could improve this I am sure. Am I being picky here.

sunmary, very very chuffed indeed. The white wheels are even growing on me.

Take care of her Bobby and can't wait to get her back. Again


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Big thanks to Torque-GT. They couldn't have been more professional if they tried. Everything they said they would do or how the car was described was spot on.

Their reputation really is very well deserved.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It even has a Japanese alarm with a "burglar blast cave system" feature.

Epic


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Great to hear. I personally love the wheels. Really suit it.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's how I got here....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's how I got here....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Not comprehensive but I never took any pics of my Cavalier mk2 SRI130 or my CRX 

I wonder if Dean still has my silver 32.....


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally you have your car mate ,its been a long wait but well worth it in the end.

Congrats, we should try to arrange a little 34 gtr only meet....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Bang up for that buddy. You have some beauties on the way. Make it an obligation on the buyers


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Enjoy Alex, what's the exhaust sound like? Can't find many clips on YouTube of driving along to get an idea.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Spot on for me. Doesn't drone. Quite a classy sound really.

Won't be loud enough for some but I am definitely not changing it.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

That's what I am after, a nice classy sound!

Cheers


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats dude! whats the Spec of the motor?

Nice photos, The colour in those photos really make the Bayside blue dark, Am I not the only one that thinks this?? must be the camera.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks. I think it's the iPhone software. It's definitely lighter.

As for engine. Who knows. It has HKS GT-SS turbos but I am going to ask bob to inspect the plugs, compression test the engine and have a look at the colour of the sump gasket sealant. I expect its bog standard which is what I wanted.

It wasn't boosting until 4.5k but the boost controller was off. It was very lethargic but I wasn't going to rev the nuts off it. As I keep saying, for two years I have been used to the torque of the GTR and it doesn't help that my daily is a remapped TDI Toureg (prob 500 ft lbs). Once Bob has had a bloody good nosey I will work out what next. Likely it's going to be to make sure the ignition and fueling is renewed / refreshed... Then put the EVC In the bin and Steve S to fit and map it with a Haltech. 

Probably that is what I will do. 500 crank hp and a decent torque curve would be the goal.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Quickie.... I am going for underseal to be a dark grey colour. I think it will look much cleaner against the Bayside Blue and also should make spotting any issues early easier.

Didnt realise how many shades of dark grey there were but always liked the Lambo Grigio Telesto colour. Obviously I am not so flush that I am actually getting the underside done in Lambo paint 

Are there any logical and reasonable suggestions as to why other colours would be better?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Quickie.... I am going for underseal to be a dark grey colour. I think it will look much cleaner against the Bayside Blue and also should make spotting any issues early easier.
> 
> Didnt realise how many shades of dark grey there were but always liked the Lambo Grigio Telesto colour. Obviously I am not so flush that I am actually getting the underside done in Lambo paint
> 
> Are there any logical and reasonable suggestions as to why other colours would be better?



If in good or better condition - you could use clear underseal......(after seam sealer)... Dinitrol Corroheat 4010 or Dinitrol High Performance are both clear.....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Compression test results are in:

175 psi all six


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> Compression test results are in:
> 
> 175 psi all six


Happy days, think I will do mine tomorrow just to be safe. :wavey:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Be interesting to know what a factory psi reading was


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Need to see more photos mate!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Regarding the headunit, there are some nice double din offerings from Pioneer.

Check out the Car Audio Security website out when you get a chance. They can fit also.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobbys report is she is a total minter. Sump sealant is Nissan original. The diff has been opened so who knows what's in it...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks very tidy..


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't suppose you know how to setup an EVC-S??

I am thinking 1.4 bar on standard head gasket and GTSS should be just fine. My 2510's ran happily at that boost


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Small updates





Obviously work in progress


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The whole project is being photo documented so will do a much more detailed write up in the future


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

What process did you get these guys to undertake regarding undersealing?

What underseal did you have?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobby from Zealou5 can explain all. I got them to do their best at matching the underseal to Lamborghini grey.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Well we must have a beer and you can see it in person soon eh Nick.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> Well we must have a beer and you can see it in person soon eh Nick.


I would love too. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Made my mind up and the carbon steering wheel has to go. Nardi, Personel, sparco...

Could do with some advice here please


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

hey mate looks great and what a fine example!!! i bought my 34 back in nov, have driven it twice and like yourself fell in love straight away. where abouts are you guys thinking of having a 34 meet? as i would love to attend, obviously as long as its not 1million miles away, i live up around the York area ( north yorkshire ) 
James


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought I told you a million times not to exaggerate.

Probably Hertfordshire. Not sure really. It's not planned that well yet.

North Yorkshire is a mission though


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Id be up for it , bring the Hosaka, would be amazing to see a good number of 34 together


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Now if we could get a white and a blue hosaka it would be special.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Second cheeky little order turns up today from RHD. Can't fault them at all. Very impressed!



Bob.... Seriously mate... Hurry up xx mwah xx


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

How long does it take for delivery from rhd? Did you get import tax? Considering placing an order with them soon.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

in my experience stocked items usually takes 3-4 days to your door. obviously non-stock depends, oem 1-2 weeks and made to order is stated on per item basis. Always had to pay tax but that can vary depending on how tight control your country has. 



CSB said:


> How long does it take for delivery from rhd? Did you get import tax? Considering placing an order with them soon.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> I thought I told you a million times not to exaggerate.
> 
> Probably Hertfordshire. Not sure really. It's not planned that well yet.
> 
> North Yorkshire is a mission though


Make it Herts, or South, make it mid-July onwards and I will come.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What he said re:RHD

Tony, would Beaulieu be too far? The motor museum like


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

With enough notice no, just don't clash with the skyline festival!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobby corrected me.... The lambo grey was going to be too dark so went lighter



What's the verdict?


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Looking good and a neat job without the underseal being splattered all over the place*

should last well, how long did it take to have done?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Not finished yet


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

GTRSTILL.......I sent you a PM, did not get a reply

You to busy for us mate?? lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Did not receive? Right person?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the suspension I have is height adjustable?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Can anyone tell me if the suspension I have is height adjustable?


From the pic you posted earlier, certainly looks it


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you. How many turns of that screw thing i wonder = mm


----------



## sheppyc (Sep 11, 2014)

simply stunning.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

How much did that cost mate , bob as always doing a great job !


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

euroexports said:


> How much did that cost mate , bob as always doing a great job !


It's a moving target because I am the most annoying customer in the world


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks great, I think a future discussion with Zealou5 will be calling.


----------



## frendod (Aug 6, 2013)

It's an absolute stunner! Perfect!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Bits are back from the powder coater


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Coming back together now


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

really top work from bob, looking fantsatic


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

You say that but I am waiting to see if Bob has aligned all of the screws magnetic north.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Goes well that grey! Nice!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> You say that but I am waiting to see if Bob has aligned all of the screws magnetic north.


No but Jay will have Alex!:bowdown1:
:chuckle:

OK so a few weeks back we had the pleasure of meeting Alex, as you know he literally dropped the car and the keys off with us and the ran away! very away!
:runaway:

I thought god had visited me and left me my dream 34! 

Have to say, it's been an absolute pleasure working on such a beautiful, clean totally rust free example like this, 
I'm pretty sure this must currently be one of the cleanest 34's in the UK if not further afield?
Alex has continued to make me laugh/smile with every text I get from him, (usually on the hour hehehe). I think we defo came from the same mould.
Anyways here's a few pics from the hundreds we've taken over the last week or so, god this thing is so photogenic!!!!! :wavey:

How it began.





What a face.



Alex asked us to check the compression for him, we did it read 175 psi across all 6 cylinders!:thumbsup:



Plugs looked like new too, this car has been very well looked after and is a credit to them and the guys who found it.

Next Jay set about checking over the whole underside, Alex asked us to fix anything that was wrong, rusty or worn.



Now normally this is dangerous as cars of the age of most skylines are getting a bit old in the tooth, 
but with this car we literally only found a very few things which could possibly be improved. 
(literally just surface rust where the paint was thin etc from factory).
But aiming for perfection we removed them ready for powder coating.



The diffusers always seem to suffer as the fixings are just mild steel as do the brackets, again only mild surface rust here but it had to be done right for Alex.





Those brakes, mmmmmmmmmm :bowdown1:



Strip down and clean up continues prior to any underside protection.



Exhaust is a work of art, no way we were getting paint on that bad boy!




Look she looks good from every bloomin angle!!! :chuckle:



Next is the very slow and careful job of removing every tiny bit of surface rust no matter how small, or minimal it has to be removed. 





The when everything is cleaned back and degreased its time to protect the precious metal.



First coat.











The grey just pops against the Bayside Blue. :wavey:









After the first coat is dry over night we applied the seam sealer to every panel seam.







The second coat is then applied after the seam sealer is dry, 'water' you got no chance of getting in!!!:chuckle:









Unmasked and then inspected for small any details we've missed.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

*Continued....*

Parts cleaned up before going back on and protected.









So so clean, no nasty corrosion, a layer of clear protection goes on all of these parts too to keep it that way!









Now looks like it just left the factory again.










While we were waiting for the parts to return from our powder coater we replaced the cam belt and all auxiliary belts just for piece of mind.





Again, everything was a real joy, nothing seized etc.
Tensioner had a bit of play in it so was replaced as a matter of course.







Happy days and nights!



All parts freshly back from the powder coaters, was like Christmas all over.





Nothing too jazzy just OEM plus look here. :thumbsup:









Brackets from the rear diffuser look mint now, we also replaced all of the fixings with stainless item so they won't rust ever again. 







Few choice parts done in Chrome powder too. :bowdown1:







Function and form here on the exhaust heat shields.







Nice satin black on the chassis bracing.





All clean and minty fresh.









And the icing on the cake...that diffuser yum.










What a car!!!!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful care taken Bob.. A real credit you are.

Fingers crossed I can get my 34 to you ahead of next summer. Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks bloody awesome. Good job!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Jesus Tittyf4cking....!!!!


----------



## BNR32-882 (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful work... Man, these threads have to stop or else my car might end up there. ha


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome work by Bob and his team as usual. Your car is looking great!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks fab!


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Fantastic attention to detail Bobby :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Need to touch it... no words that looks superb :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Literally I am so chuffed... I gave Bob two mandates... make it better than factory and make it like it's yours.

cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

That is astonishing! i would put it in the garage and be scared to ever drive it, but now very tempted to do the same to mine!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It's moving into the house... And I am parking it on a giant mirror


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> It's moving into the house... And I am parking it on a giant mirror


Pervert! :chuckle:


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

well done bob


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> Pervert! :chuckle:


Wish I could find that picture of a man in ladies underwear hanging out of the back of a land rover...

it seems he has used the forget me feature on google


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Good old Yahoo


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Well done Jags


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

That is a clean car now! Really nice.

Promise us you are going to thrash it up the road at the earliest opportunity?! Cars are supposed to be clean, however they are also designed to be used and enjoyed in all weathers. (Apart from Salt obvs).

Enjoy.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It can always go back to Zealou5 

Oh yes.... its going to get used all right. I am with Jay Kay on this. When I saw the McDonalds wrappers in his Miura I thought... legend.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> It can always go back to Zealou5
> 
> Oh yes.... its going to get used all right. I am with Jay Kay on this. When I saw the McDonalds wrappers in his Miura I thought... legend.


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> What a car!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


Can I offer to be a slight ass about something?

You could've polished the exhaust as well 

All great though!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Back tomorrow eek!


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

That is stunning, great work from Bob as usual but that car must be one of the cleanest ever.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks but that's Kadir's car. His was the benchmark for me.

Believe it or not I first saw his car probably 5 years ago. Maybe less.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Two names that deserve to go together


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Two names that deserve to go together


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Quick facelift but rushed. Looks wonky. dammit bobby you were right.... It will take hours x


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> Two names that deserve to go together




All it needs now is a few Robson items mate and your done, ***55357;***56842;

Awesome car mate and after seeing bobs work I was on the phone to him, some of my cars will defo be prepped by him in future ia.

Any plans to change the wheels ? Black or bronze volks would finish it off perfection. I'm looking for a set of volk ce28 and so are a few others on here, anyone know where to get new sets from,


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

But the wheels now match my zealou5 sticker


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Quick facelift but rushed. Looks wonky. dammit bobby you were right.... It will take hours x


Forget 'wonky'.....


Your R34 looks superb and it's a sunny day.... get driving it! :runaway:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Bbq at the army base... Too pi55ed already.

Tomorrow I will


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Well she's home now.

Someone forgot to mention it was national c4nt driver day today..... Oh and it rained.

See if it dries out later


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Found this under the seat


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

And just got this from Yahoo Japan Auctions. Will post to you know who ASAP


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> And just got this from Yahoo Japan Auctions. Will post to you know who ASAP




Lol that made me laugh,


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Just lovely! That the plate size I said?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes mate. I actually got the measurements from kadir


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Lovely.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Come on Nick. What are you waiting for?


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

GTRSTILL said:


>


Great shot Alex, its hard to let GTRs go at the best of times but this example was particularly tough!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

The car is cleaner than I could have ever hoped. Yesterday I also chopped out the rats nest of an Audio install that someone had commissioned in Japan. Car is now sporting a Pioneer Apple Car Play / Android touch-screen. All it needed was a Nissan Micra harness connector. look fantastic in the slot. possibly slightly too much of a gap below but honestly I am being seriously fussy here. Also found a strange cable, power and ground which appears to route to the Screen.... any ideas anyone?

Dead happy... just the car is dead slow. Bloody tall 1st gear + not much low down torque = pedestrian.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

GTRSTILL said:


> The car is cleaner than I could have ever hoped. Yesterday I also chopped out the rats nest of an Audio install that someone had commissioned in Japan. Car is now sporting a Pioneer Apple Car Play / Android touch-screen. All it needed was a Nissan Micra harness connector. look fantastic in the slot. possibly slightly too much of a gap below but honestly I am being seriously fussy here. Also found a strange cable, power and ground which appears to route to the Screen.... any ideas anyone?
> 
> Dead happy... just the car is dead slow. Bloody tall 1st gear + not much low down torque = pedestrian.



Do you know what kind of power its running?...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

No idea.

Standard injectors and headgasket. HKS GT-SS turbos. Full exhaust and sports cats. Nismo sports resetting ECU.

my guess is about 350.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

My R35 would literally eat it alive.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

GTRSTILL said:


> My R35 would literally eat it alive.



The thing is even if you spend alot of cash on upgrades the 35 will still be alot quicker, the key will be (and as your already mentioning it, it will be when not if you do the mods) to make it "feel" quicker may not be as dificult as the 34 feels alot more raw. In its standard form it most definetely will feel sluggish.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

RizzyGTR said:


> The thing is even if you spend alot of cash on upgrades the 35 will still be alot quicker, the key will be (and as your already mentioning it, it will be when not if you do the mods) to make it "feel" quicker may not be as dificult as the 34 feels alot more raw. In its standard form it most definetely will feel sluggish.


I know and to be honest I don't want to make the mistake of modifying to the point of de-valuing the car in the future. I really believe that these are future classics. My strategy is to take modern technology and apply it to enhance the car... modern injectors... modern ecu... possibly modern loom for coilpacks. 

Need to think it through properly.

Alex


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob will build you a 2.8!!


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

GTRSTILL said:


> The car is cleaner than I could have ever hoped. Yesterday I also chopped out the rats nest of an Audio install that someone had commissioned in Japan. Car is now sporting a Pioneer Apple Car Play / Android touch-screen. All it needed was a Nissan Micra harness connector. look fantastic in the slot. possibly slightly too much of a gap below but honestly I am being seriously fussy here. Also found a strange cable, power and ground which appears to route to the Screen.... any ideas anyone?
> 
> Dead happy... just the car is dead slow. Bloody tall 1st gear + not much low down torque = pedestrian.


Most cars feel pedestrian compared to an R35 but I'd argue there's much more to a car than all out power


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh for sure. It sounds very much nicer than the strangled warbling sound of the 35.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Bob will build you a 2.8!!


:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Even though I've never yet experienced it personally, sometime when a car leaves us I kinda get what it must feel like to have a child leave home to go on their own adventures without you, Alex's 34 departing left a bit of a hole in all of our hearts......:bowdown1:


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Epic work Bob, fu*king epic, as I've said before, I don't have the words anymore, all I can do is :bowdown1:.

And Alex, it's stunning, simply stunning.

Kev.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

GTRSTILL said:


> Yes mate. I actually got the measurements from kadir


13x3.5? Where did you order it from?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Having a nose around. It has an Evolve radiator..... And is running no recirc valves at all!!! 

Does this mean no flames?


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

fourtoes said:


> Even though I've never yet experienced it personally, sometime when a car leaves us I kinda get what it must feel like to have a child leave home to go on their own adventures without you, Alex's 34 departing left a bit of a hole in all of our hearts......:bowdown1:


Know this feeling all too well. We have a small collection building to ease the pain!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> Even though I've never yet experienced it personally, sometime when a car leaves us I kinda get what it must feel like to have a child leave home to go on their own adventures without you, Alex's 34 departing left a bit of a hole in all of our hearts......:bowdown1:


Don't you and Jay worry mate... if you see from my email... Part 2 of the Zealou5 BSB VS2 is in full planning.....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It was the boost controller!!! I noticed last night it wasn't boosting until 5k rpm. No wonder it felt slow. Now in the process of adjusting the settings and already it's WAY better and WAY faster. I thought before it was taking ages to build boost, then it would all come in one lump.. Overboost and the wastegate would immediately open fully. So it took ages to build, then spiked, then dumped it all.

Now it boosts from 3k and builds solidly. It still wants to go way over 1.1bar way too easily but it's a different car.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Good news! Be careful when adjusting the controller blew one of my engines doing that apiked to 2.5bar and that was that.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

So the good news is that you set the max boost and set 100% drop off. Which is my protection. Now just playing with response


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but was reading through and dribbling over the pictures but I have a few questions; not nit-picking but genuinely interested.

1. When removing some of the underside chassis bracing does the car not "flop" and then the holes miss-align when bolting them back on, does something have to be done to avoid this?

2. Is powder coating durable enough for coating underside parts? Does it not chip very easily and then deteriorate further?

3. In this picture below was there a reason the outer parts under the sill were not coated in sealer?



Like I said, genuine interest, not trying to pick faults as the work carried out looks exemplary.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Jags, no probs about the comments, they're always welcome buddy. :thumbsup:
We generally take off the under chassis stiffening bars with the wheels on the floor, (the car is on raised alloy ramps to do this and gain access), also gives us room to put lowered cars with even lower side skirts up on the ramp at the same time, the only chassis bars you cant get to are the central prop tunnel ones. They've always lined back up with no issues at all, I could see what your thinking but I thing they're more of a stiffening chassis addition rather than anything else.

Modern powder coating is much more durable than the old stuff, the horrors or TVR's chassis getting a stone chip and then rusting away before your eyes always worried me too, but our powder coater gives all suspension component a zinc rich primer, pre top powder coat, and the fact the metal is blasted clean first helps achieve a good key for them both to stick to. (we added a clear wax to add extra protection to all of Alex's powder coated parts too).

We generally see this treatment as a 'chassis' protection, the outer sills are more of the bodywork than the chassis, they're protected by the side skirts when re fitted too, (the skirts aren't back on in the pics of it on the ramp as it need to be back on the low ramps to refit them). 
Also it would require a custom mix of the epoxy in Bayside Blue for these outer sections as it would look bad to have it in grey on any exterior paintwork I think, it can certainly be done but the epoxy in custom colours is quite expensive. 
Also to do it properly you'd need to remove the skirts, risking snapped clips and at £2.50 each from the lovely guys at Nissan plus the risk of damaging exterior paint by potentially glued on side skirts being awkward to remove, the whole thing could add hundred of pounds to an already quite expensive protective process. 
Also we never see outer sills rusting due to exterior exposure, its only when they have damage like jacking damage and water getting in from the inside and rusting outwards that they tend to suffer, Nissan did a pretty good job of the protection on the outer sill primers/paint.
Alex's outer sills were like new and perfect, so didn't want to paint over them with light grey epoxy and spoil the outer paintwork if the skirts were ever removed in the future.
HTH bud.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Bob, a detailed answer if ever there was one. I'm going to be helping my mate do something similar on his car at some point (non skyline) so was just curious really and trying to arm myself with as much info as possible. Chassis bracing will probably be removed with the wheels off the ground though


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

And so it starts again. Thought I would revive this thread. Early doors in the build as I am acquiring parts but here be the new news.

HKS 2.8 Step 2 Kit ordered
HKS Step 2 VCAM in transit

Plans (subject to change) - HKS 2.8 VCAM with Naprec high response head / enlarged throttles and either 2 x HKS2530 KAI or perhaps wait for the new GT series.

If you can source or know of a new N1 block that would avoid the wait from Nissan please contact me asap.


----------



## xxIXVIxx (Sep 7, 2016)

I want to buy your bonnet ***128557;***128557;***128557;


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Is that Prison Lingo?


----------

